# Dura Ace timeline



## Dave Hickey

I posted this in 2002 but it's due for an update.. 

_Please note that a lot of this information is from memory and/or various publications over the years- I make no guarantees as to the accuracy_

I started this with the 7400 series even though there were the original DA group starting in 1973 and the DA AX and EX series prior to the 7400 series...If someone has part numbers for these, please feel free to add them

*Dura Ace timeline *

7400 6 speed SIS (198?) 
Uniglide 6 speed cassettes 
BR-7400 single pivot brakes (non SLR) 
HP 7400- ball bearing headset 
HB-7400 last non-cassette hub 
MF-7400 last freewheel 
FC-7400 standard profile crankarms 
RD-7400 (6spd) 
ST-7400 (8spd STI used with RD-7402 below) works on 7spd also 
PD-7400 aero pedal with clips (still used on track a lot!) 
SP-7400 A and B- A= fluted B= aero
BL-7400 - non aero brake levers

7401 FH - 1st cassette hub for 7400 series.(126mm) 
SL-7401 7 speed SIS downtube
PD-7401 Look compatible pedals (Used by Lance to win TdF) 
7 spd Uniglide cassette 
RD-7401 (7spd) 
BL-7401- aero brake levers- no return spring

7402 Superglide chainrings (A/B types) 
RD-7402 (8spd) 
BR-7402 SLR Single Pivot brakes 
HB-7402 8spd cassette hub (130mm) Uniglide and Hyperglide
BL-7402 Aero brake levers- return spring
SL-7402 SIS 8 speed downtube shifters

7403 BR-7403 SLR Dual Pivot Brakes 
HB-7403 8spd cassette hub- Hyperglide only

7410 SP - Easton seatpost 
HP 7410 - Cartridge bearing headset 
PD - SPD pedals 
BB 7410 - Cartridge BB 103mm spindle
FC 7410- Low profile crankarms w/ SuperGlide chainrings (the best looking crankset ever made by Shimano)
FD 7410 - ft derailleur 

7600 Track
7600 -high flange hubs -Still made today for Keirin racing
1/8" or 3/32" chainrings and cogs available 
7600 Cranks arms- Still made today for Keirin racing
7600 headset- Blueish colored cups

7700 ST-7700 9spd STI (1997) 
BB-7700 splined BB with needle bearings 
FC-7700 hollow low profice splined crankarms 
PD-7700 SPD-R pedals (No longer used by George Hincapie!) 
FH-7700 Ti cassette body, Al QR levers 
CS-7700 9spd cassette, Ti large cogs 
HB-7700 Al axle, Al QR levers 
BR-7700 Dual Pivot SLR, smaller & lighter than 7403 
CN-7700 Narrow chain with annoying master pins 

25 Anniversary Group 1999 ( 7700 series parts highly polished and some ti bolts) 

7710 Track group - still produced today
FC 7710 splined crankarms 
HB 7710 low flange hubs 
BB 7710 sealed version of splined BB

For the sake of this retro discussion, we'll stop at 7700 series


----------



## CIOCC FAN

1985 was the first year of New Dura Ace as it was called. Already out of date though, Maillard and Sedis showed a new 8/8 8s "system" at the Paris show in 1984. Andy Hampsten was using 8s Dura Ace when he won the Giro, it was available for sale the following year. 7700 was used in part by some pros on TVM in 1996. 

HB-7402 rear hub was 130mm, but had a tapered locknut on the non drive side so that it could be used with a 126mm frame, the taper was to "guide" the dropouts into spreading to 130mm.

EX was around from 1978, AX from 1980. EX got an update to the wave form tooth on the cassettes (still don't understand why Shimano dropped cassettes and went back to freewheels) with a UG chain, 1" pedal threads (with the Dyna Drive dropped pedal), and the first indexed derailleur system (a toothed ratchet in the RD which worked by cable tension, moving the lever pulled back on the RD, causing it to moved sideways under control of the ratchet a measured amount - pushing the lever forward allowed it to move outwards, again under ratchet control). EX brakes had a bridge to stiffen the upper arm that held the cable tension adjuster, just like SRAM brakes do today. Headsets had scalloped "flats" that required special headset wrenches on New Dura Ace, a carryover from later AX (which had a special plastic cover over them for "Aerodynamics"). Hubs also had special scallops so all spoke heads pointed to the inside, you could pretty much only lace them 3x, the scallops changed the thickness of the flanges so spokes crossed each other without bending on the same flange side.

Something pretty neat; the indexing insert in the RH Dura Ace DT lever has never changed it's contact points, you could take a 6s lever and put a 10s insert into it.

The progression of Dura Ace has always been interesting to me, the original design brief for New Dura Ace was to take a Super Record group and beat it performance and reliabilitywise in every aspect. Campagnolo never really recovered their place after that, and the Campy vs Shimano flame wars show the change in perception; to that point, you only lusted after Super Record. There was nothing better.

I miss the '80's, such innovation and flux in such a short time, the advent of STI and then Ergopower cost cycling something, learning to shift a friction lever was lost as a rite of passage, suddenly anyone could shift properly, quickly, and efficiently. Going from 5s to 9s took very little time, look how long it took to go from 9s to 11s.


----------



## Dave Hickey

CIOCC fan, great info... I have a wheelset with the 7402 hubs..The tapered locknuts(mine are on both sides) really help when running an 8 speed hub in a 126 frame.....


----------



## burritoguru

*high flange hubs*

Hello, Does anyone know the last year Shimano Dura Ace high flange thread on hubs were made and how durable they are?


----------



## supercorsa

in the interest of completeness need to add Crane, the predecessor to Dura Ace.

i can't remember exactly when it came out, early to mid 70's it think, right around the transition from 5 speed friction to standard spaced 6 (actually, a few years before 6, but i remember still using one when 6 hit the scene).

i distinctly remember seeing pics of a euro team trying them out, Panasonic maybe. wish i still had a copy of that book.

i've got a pair of the rear derailleurs on a shelf as decor, a short cage and a GS long cage. have to take a pic and post it one of these days.

eta - ok, found a reference: it was the flandria team in 1973, walter godefroot won the ruta del sol among other things that year.


----------



## boneman

*Not sure about the last year*

I have a pair I bought new in 1974 and still use them. I swapped out the axle as the original was for a 120mm spread, to one for a 126mm. Extremely durable. Mine are 36 hole. Cones, cups and bearings are really nice. Dust shields work extremely well. Sorry about the pictures but you get the idea of 35+ year old hubs and how they look.





burritoguru said:


> Hello, Does anyone know the last year Shimano Dura Ace high flange thread on hubs were made and how durable they are?


----------



## burritoguru

*Dura Ace High Flange*

Those are nice pics!!
I am torn between using the Dura Ace high flange hubs(126mm 100mm 36f&r and replace the axles) or look for an american classic hubset or wheelset(126mm 100mm 36rear 32front).


----------



## boneman

*Easy Choice*

DA HF are the only way to go. Finding the axles is easy. The AC cannot compare, bearings or finish.



burritoguru said:


> Those are nice pics!!
> I am torn between using the Dura Ace high flange hubs(126mm 100mm 36f&r and replace the axles) or look for an american classic hubset or wheelset(126mm 100mm 36rear 32front).


----------



## CleavesF

http://goreadgreen.com/category/subscriptions/sports/

the road bike action mag had a nice article (and pics) of the DA history up to 7900.


----------



## paredown

An oldie but a goody--and I wanted to add another site that has more comparability information.

I found this thread here on RBR that adds some more discussion.

The new thread is on a German site that I stumbled across before, but keep forgetting about--this gives a full Shimano timeline with part numbers for everything Shimano including Dura Ace.

ADFC Fachausschuss Technik - Gruppenübersicht 1990-1999


----------

